# PLEASE someone help me with my results



## RebeccaB (Dec 14, 2015)

Good Afternoon;

I am experiencing many thyroid related symptoms, but when I had the blood tests, I called my dr to be told that my test results had come back "normal". I asked my dr for a copy today and here is what she gave me-ranges in parenthesis:

GAMMA FLUTAMYLTRANSFERASE

12 (12-43)

FREE TRIIODOTHYRONINE

4.6 (3.5- 6.5)

THYROTROHIN (SENSITIVE TSH)

1.49 (0.30-4.00)

FREE THYROXINE (FREE T4)

13 (9-23)

FERRATIN

33 (10-291)

Can someone who has experience please help me to interpret these results. I am a 33 year old female who is experiencing fatigue, depression, weight gain, dryness, heart palpitations, headache, irregular and heavy menstrual cycles, low libido, etc.
I have two small children and I don't want to live like this if I don't have to!

Thank you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> GAMMA FLUTAMYLTRANSFERASE 12 (12-43)


This is related to your liver - did the doctor have any thoughts as to why yours is so low? Why did they run this test?



> FERRATIN 33 (10-291)


Low ferritin can cause heavy periods. You need to begin an iron supplement - did your doctor mention this to you? Floridix is a liquid and easier on the system. Going onto a birth control pill would also help. Mae note of when in your cycle you re-test as ferritin builds in your system and falls once you have a period. Try and have labs around the same time in your cycles if possible.


----------



## RebeccaB (Dec 14, 2015)

I have ridiculous periods- sometimes 20 days then nothing for 43 days... the first two days are so heavy I am miserable, but then they trail off for another week. It's very disruptive.

The liver test was ordered with a full panel- blood count, kidney, etc.

This is the frustrating thing- the doctor was like "all your values look great" - I don't feel "great".

Thanks for your input everyone.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I have ridiculous periods- sometimes 20 days then nothing for 43 days... the first two days are so heavy I am miserable, but then they trail off for another week. It's very disruptive.


Amen to that sister!

What sort of doctor is this?

Your labs are not "normal". Would you consider birth control to get your cycles under control? Can you tolerate iron supplements? You poor thing.

Maybe your next doctor will take you more seriously. I find success going in and asking for what I want to be done - Iron supplements are OTC so you can try right away to see if you get some relief.

It took me quite a few doctors before finding one who would listen - you have a few issues I did not so keep looking. My heavy bleeding began after my thyroid was removed and likely peri menopause based on conversations with friends.


----------



## RebeccaB (Dec 14, 2015)

The doctor who ordered the tests is a family dr who is also a psychiatrist; I've been seeing her for almost three years all that she wants to do it try different antidepressants and is starting to push for Electro Convulsive Therapy to reset my brain chemistry.

I want to try natural dissected hormones if I can before shocking my brain so this coming Monday, I am going to see a naturopathic doctor with my results and I am going to be honest that I am looking for a prescription for naturally desiccated thyroid. If she refuses, I am not above ordering it online and dosing myself. It's unfortunate that we have to resort to that but based on the research I've done, it seems to be the route that most people have had to take.

I think that doctors have forgotten that they should be working for and with us... not the other way around!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a few thoughts.

I agree with the poster above who suggested birth control as a way to get your cycle back on track. Those excruciatingly long cycles aren't helping your iron and ferritin levels. I've never had this issue, but many here have dealt with low ferritin, and as I understand it, low ferritin can make you feel pretty darn lousy. (Look up the symptoms, see if they match for you.)

Please skip the ECT for now. That sounds ludicrous to me. I used to work in mental health, and those ECT treatments were reserved for the most depressed of the depressed after all other routes had been tried. Trust your gut on this one.

I'm glad you are going to see a naturopathic doctor. In all honesty, I would recommend concentrating on getting that ferritin level up before trying thyroid meds. Your thyroid levels aren't horrible...not great, but not horrible...but your ferritin is tanked.


----------



## RebeccaB (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for your response; I will definitely speak with the Naturopath about the Ferritin. I appreciate all of the advice since this is new to me.

I can't imagine how people just get their results as "normal" or in my case "great" and continue on feeling like garbage based just on the word of their doctor. I'm very thankful for forums like this!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

RebeccaB said:


> I can't imagine how people just get their results as "normal" or in my case "great" and continue on feeling like garbage based just on the word of their doctor. I'm very thankful for forums like this!


I don't get it either, Rebecca. Somewhere between wanting to become a doctor and actually being a doctor on a day-to-day basis, it seems that some doctors lose their desire to truly help people. "You feel like crap? Well, on paper, everything looks good. See you in a year!" Ugh.


----------



## RebeccaB (Dec 14, 2015)

So I saw the Naturopath and she agrees that I have some issues with my thyroid but based on the Lab work, she wants to treat my adrenals first. She says we need to build them up to ensure that my body can produce the proper hormones and allow my body the best chance to start converting T3 and T4 properly. So we are going to build up my iron and Vitamin D and B and see how I am feeling. Then once that is done, if there are still issues, she'll address the thyroid because she said that if you go right to treating the thyroid before the adrenals, we may do more harm than good.

I don't know- she seemed very knowledgeable and listened to my concerns- I'll give it a few visits before ordering the desiccated thyroid and dosing myself.


----------

